

Apple Hires The Guy Who Hacked Together A Better iOS Notifications System - obtino
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/03/apple-hires-the-guy-who-hacked-together-a-better-ios-notifications-system/

======
dancavallaro11
The author of this article seems to be unfamiliar with the concept of an
internship. Peter is an intern because he's still in college, not because of
some mythical gauntlet that new Apple engineers have to run through before
Steve himself hands them keys to the repos.

------
CWIZO
Link to the actual article (OP can you change the link?):

[http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/06/03/apple-hires-the-
guy-w...](http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/06/03/apple-hires-the-guy-who-
hacked-together-a-better-ios-notifications-system/)

------
mva
Looks a bit like the notification system I've seen on an Android device (I can
be wrong though). Personally I was more into this notification concept which
was made by a Swedish designer: <http://vimeo.com/21208357>

~~~
user-id
I like that one better too. Can't say I'm a fan of MobileNotifier, it's a
change but not an improvement.

------
leonlee
I talked to his brother in high school. Peter signed on with Apple months ago.

~~~
iaskwhy
How long ago? Asking because notifications should be an huge part of the new
iOS and it would make sense for him to have helped with iOS 5.

~~~
leonlee
Q1 2011 after the Engadget story covering his work.

------
51Cards
If this is true, and if this is about his notification system... is there not
a fine dose of irony in the fact that Apple hired a guy, because he made a
product, that functioned only on jail broken phones, which Apple fights hard
to prevent from existing.

~~~
kemiller
I sometimes suspect them of not really minding jailbreaking that much. Sure,
they want to make sure it's not widespread, and the constant treadmill of
crack-and-patch is enough to keep the hoi polloi from trying it. It provides a
useful escape valve for the types that would never be confined by jailbreaking
anyway. You don't think they could make it harder to crack if they tried?

------
edw
I wonder if this fellow wishes we'd all STFU about this already. At some point
he seemed to realize that being cute is not the better part of discretion. If
I had come across this, I wouldn't have spread the news around; he could find
himself like the engineer who had the iPhone 4 stolen from him before this kid
has a chance to prove his worth within the company.

~~~
astrange
What do you mean, he could end up like him? What do you think happened to that
engineer?

~~~
gobongo
Best not to talk about it in public, but let's just say Steve Jobs has another
liver lined up, should he need one.

------
marze
Demonstrates humility on Apple's part.

------
kennywinker
Oh man, have you checked out his app MobileNotifier? It looks pretty
fantastic... I was tempted for a second to jailbreak.

------
wmobit
I have a feeling he hasn't really been hired by Apple yet.

------
keyle
That's surprising though, Apple's usual ways is beating down the little guy.

That just seems like smart move to me. If you can't beat them, you hire them.

If it makes my notifications better, it's all better!

~~~
Steko
"Apple's usual ways is beating down the little guy."

Some sort of cognitive bias is probably at play here since Apple engineers are
generally not allowed to publicly comment on most of their work while Arl--
the people who get screwed over by Apple tend to be more vocal.

~~~
endtime
It's called "availability bias", because certain examples are more 'available'
than others.

